# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Đăng nhập máy tính bằng khuôn mặt trên webcam

## lavendervip

luxand blink là ứng dụng miễn phí giúp đăng nhập vào máy tính bằng cách nhận dạng khuôn mặt với một chiếc webcam, thay cho việc dùng mật mã là các ký tự nhập từ bàn phím.

đây là phương thức đăng nhập mới mẻ, thao tác diễn ra đơn giản và dễ dàng. người dùng chỉ việc thiết lập một khuôn mặt ban đầu để dùng làm chìa khóa cho các lần đăng nhập sau. theo đó, bạn chỉ việc nhìn thẳng vào webcam, nếu phù hợp với khuôn mặt đã thiết lập trước thì ngay lập tức được truy cập vào sử dụng máy tính.

để thực hiện theo tác đăng nhập này trên máy tính, cần chuẩn bị các công cụ sau:

- 1 webcam nối với máy tính. nếu dùng laptop thì có thể dùng webcam có sẵn trên máy.

- phần mềm luxand blink 2.0 được cung cấp tại đây (dung lượng: 8,57 mb).

hướng dẫn sử dụng:

sau khi tải phần mềm luxand blink về, bạn nhấn đôi chuột vào tập tin luxandblinksetup.exe để cài đặt. trên giao diện cài đặt hiện ra, bấm vào options để thiết lập thư mục lưu trữ chương trình, rồi chọn install luxand blink


trong quá trình cài đặt, chương trình sẽ quét tìm các thiết bị camera, webcam gắn trên máy, nếu có nhiều hơn một thiết bị kết nối với máy, cần lựa chọn thiết bị sẽ dùng. xong, nhấn apply.



tiếp theo, bạn nhấn next, rồi next lần nữa





au đó, hãy nhìn thẳng vào webcam để ứng dụng nhận diện khuôn mặt của bạn trong khung vuông màu xanh.



ngoài ra, chương trình sẽ hiển thị yêu cầu bạn nhập mật mã đang dùng để đăng nhập windows từ bàn phím (nếu có dùng). khi đó, lúc đăng nhập bạn sẽ có 2 tùy chọn là đăng nhập truyền thống bằng cách nhập mật mã, hoặc đăng nhập bằng cách nhìn vào webcam.

như vậy là cơ bản bạn đã hoàn thành mọi thiết lập cần thiết. ngay lập tức, có thể logon hoặc restart lại máy tính để thử tính năng mới này. tất nhiên, khuôn mặt mà webcam nhận diện phải giống khuôn mặt đã thiết lập thì mới đăng nhập vào windows được!



nếu máy tính có nhiều tài khoản người dùng thì để thiết lập tính năng này cho tài khoản nào thì bạn đăng nhập bằng tài khoản đó, rồi thực hiện tương tự như trên.

lưu ý:

luxand blink không bảo đảm an toàn tuyệt đối về khả năng bảo mật.

----------


## muabanxe

hay thế, có nhược điểm j` ko?
như cái đìu khiển = giọng nói, bắt phải 9 xác tầng số
có khi nào cái này bắt phải đúng tư thế làm dáng ban đầu ko?

----------


## giacnguvang

phần mềm này là dùng đc bao nhiêu lâu hả bạn, có thời hạn ko và tương thích với các hệ điều hành nào vậy

----------


## huynq.231

cái này mình không rõ đâu bạn ạ và mình cũng tìm được trên mạng.bạn thông cảm nhé.để mình tìm hiểu thêm và nếu biết mình sẽ trả lời bạn sớm nhất.

----------


## ghostdarkgs

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] đúng là hay nhưng có cái khó là lỡ hôm đó bị nổi cục mụn thiệt to hay bị mấy cái sẹo là tiêu lun. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
dấu vân tay cũng thế. còn giọng nói thì hơi khó khăn 1 tí vì mỗi lần nói là khác nhau trừ khi bạn đọc đúng cao và trường độ của 1 node nào đó trên khuôn nhạc thì có vẻ dễ hơn.

----------


## hoanglien6886

cái này mình đã dùng một lần .tuy hay thì cũng phải công nhận là hay .nhưng nhược điểm là ban ngày thì không sao .nhưng ban đêm ánh sáng ít đi nó nhận mấy lần vẫn không ra khuân mặt của mình .phải bật đèn lên nó mới nhận diện được
phiền ở chỗ .mỗi lần bỏ máy đi chơi đâu tý vào là nó cụp màn hình xuống lại bắt nhận diện một lần nữa .thỉnh thoảng có anh hay chị em ruột muốn dùng máy lại phải chạy vào chưng khuân mặt ra cho nó nhận thì mới vào được máy .thỉnh thoảng mải xem phim mình không động chạm đến bàn phím .màn hình cúp xuống thế là lại khóa luôn .
nên cái này dùng cho máy sách tay cá nhân thì hợp lý .còn pc thì không nên .

----------


## bedaukute22

nếu như đặt pass; lúc quên pass thì có thể phá pass được; còn cái này muốn phá thì làm sao nhỉ?
mà cái này là pass user hay syskey vậy cả nhà?

----------


## HotArchives

hi bản này hỗ trợ cho win vista và win 7 thôi em ạ, nên phá pas thì khó đấy, yên tâm đi

----------


## TranElly

> nếu như đặt pass; lúc quên pass thì có thể phá pass được; còn cái này muốn phá thì làm sao nhỉ?
> mà cái này là pass user hay syskey vậy cả nhà?




cái này nó cũng cung cấp cả pass khi lỡ không nhận diện được khuân mặt thì dùng pass để vào
.em thử khởi động hireen'boot rồi vào winmini rồi add/remove programfile unistall bỏ nó xem sao .vì anh thấy nó xuất hiện trong đó .

----------


## vgreen23

nguy hỉm wá, công nghệ vẫn còn chưa phát triển ko nên sài

----------

